# Manual Discontinued...



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

Been in touch with my dealer, here in the UK to order my sport 40tfsi s tronic and he informed me the manual has now been discontinued. He also told me that hes not sold a single manual for 2 years!? Im really surprised


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Shame if that's true as the UK (and other countries) love Manual cars in general.

But with the world going electric it's all going to be Automatic anyway eventually

I know a dealer who can't get enough of Manual sports Audi's they sell very well for him.


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

yes i got a manual in July but they had already been removed from the Audi configurator by then


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No big loss, the manual was never that good.
The last one I had must have e been 10 years ago...


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Rich146 said:


> He also told me that hes not sold a single manual for 2 years!? Im really surprised


How?! They haven't even offered the manual in North America for years now. The other option is probably the best automatic gearbox in the world, and in 20 years most of us probably won't even have gearboxes. lol

But seriously, it's a lot of engineering and design consideration that goes into even just offering a manual. Manuals require a big space for the gearshift mechanicals in the center console and linkages that physically connect to the transmission. The TT's auto shifter is already completely shift-by-wire with the exception of the parking pawl, and the pawl on auto-only models like the A4 and up is done with a simple solenoid. If they offer an auto only, they can use this space (that 90-95% of people don't actually need) for other purposes and put the shifter literally anywhere in the cockpit that wires can reach. And you can do really cool futuristic shifter designs like the A4 (love/hate of monostable shifters is a completely different discussion, but not the only shift-by-wire option).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd guess there are 3 main reasons for it..
Firstly DSG is faster
Second it's more efficient 
And third more fun...

But the numbers speak for themselves, people don't want them. So ultimately market forces prevail.


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

Thought I would never ever drive a automatic no only manual for me. But Audi screwed up my servicing appointment and in doing so they had to give me a curtesy car to drive home in, but the only one they had was automatic, so had a quick lesson on the car and drove home, absolutely stress less driving what a doddle so easy, so the next car i bought was an automatic which is the one i have now and i ain't never going back. Anyway the next car i get will probably be electric and maybe only one peddle Stop'N'Go driving. That's the future :lol:


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Driving both automatics and manuals, I can definitely see pros and cons in both (yes in BOTH)

Even today, automatics cannot read your mind and operate sorely from your gas input. Manual is always in the right gear.

STronic can be quite jerky in slow traffic.

Manuals are more fun when you are on the track or on back roads.

Manuals are horrible in city traffic.
Manuals are slower than auto.

With decreased production costs, ever growing traffic. I can see why manuals are being phased out though.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can use Auto in manual mode and move the gears so they are where you want them, but this is akin to having a cleaner and cleaning up before she arrives.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

captainhero17 said:


> Driving both automatics and manuals, I can definitely see pros and cons in both (yes in BOTH)
> 
> Even today, automatics cannot read your mind and operate sorely from your gas input. Manual is always in the right gear.
> 
> ...


I agree with you generally, but and just to add, in 30 years of driving I have never had a mechanical or related electronic problem with a manual gearbox, so one less thing to go wrong.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Also, manuals constantly outperform automatics in the mpg tables. And generally, emissions are higher so more car tax.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Most automatics are fairly poor only the higher end cars are really any good.

For a sports car I'd have a manual any day of the week


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

For me anyone that wants a 'Proper Driving experience' buys a manual, you just don't buy an automatic sports car. I'm not surprised that the TT Forum Know it all poo poos the manual. He probably hasn't the ability to drive one!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Strange i have had a manual RS and an manual R8, neither are as good as the "automatic version"
No surprise the resident miss doubtfire/lewisH is as alway belly aching because she knows best, but feels they have to reference others or drag in others rather than just having an opinion. [smiley=freak.gif] 

Proper sports car bs, real divers are only manual. Really, when's this nonsense going end? Does it need to have a certain paint colour too this drivers car, or certain size of wheels?... pmsl, complete joke. Turbos are not for sports cars? what about front or 4wd?

If manual was the measure of "true drivers cars" they'd be selling only manuals!
Or are TTs not sports cars after all because they "only" have autos?.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Bit of a side topic but still about manuals.

Been looking at some 2nd hand Boxters lately in Germany via Mobile.de and autoscout24.de

Maan the prices do differ staggeringly between same year manual vs PDK Boxters.

Most common price difference is between 3000eur at least in favour of manuals.

Why does PDK raise the value of 2nd hand Porsches so far!??


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

captainhero17 said:


> Bit of a side topic but still about manuals.
> 
> Been looking at some 2nd hand Boxters lately in Germany via Mobile.de and autoscout24.de
> 
> ...


Its just simple supply and demand. Also sport crono which for most is an essential option has more influence on a PDK car.

The 6 speed box though is very impressive though in the new cars - flat upshifting at the redline is an experience.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

langlord said:


> Its just simple supply and demand. Also sport crono which for most is an essential option has more influence on a PDK car.
> 
> The 6 speed box though is very impressive though in the new cars - flat upshifting at the redline is an experience.


My Porsche knowledge is lacking. Whats "sports crono"?

Im looking at some decently priced Boxters. But man if I want PDK (and I do). I need to go a model/gen below. While if I opt for manual I can essentially pick and chose.

But as good as manuals are (and Porsche has been praised numerously for it) they also have been praised for PDK. And Im essentially Auto guy. 

Plus going back to my original comment. I live in the most congested traffic clogged part of the city. Manual is a no go amigo


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sports crono is the same as drive select basically. 
You get some other stuff for the launch function and gear changes, lap timers etc etc.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> sports crono is the same as drive select basically.
> You get some other stuff for the launch function and gear changes, lap timers etc etc.


Aha, I see. Well I guess I will have to wait some more for my Boxter and pray that the COVID19 will at least give us better 2nd hand prices. Because so far I haven't seen a price drop on anything (Im talking about private 2nd hand and private car lot sales).


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

I was very disappointed at the way Mr Toshiba was allowed to Edit his as normal weird abusive kinky accusations, and this has not been the first time. His post was edited by him yesterday afternoon at 3.25pm, two days after his original posting. What a cowardice cover up. I've been around for a long long time and I would expect this sort of behaviour to be regulated, which it wasn't. He really does not do your website any good whatsoever. It certainly looks like "The Boys Brigade" again. I expected more from the Audi site, how silly of me.

The really disturbing thing is that you obliterated my posts but not his, is this moderating? You have obviously sided with this pervert who seems to have a problem with women. I'm really really disappointed, I expected more from this site!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Post reported, personal attack AGAIN.
Can we ban this individual pls this is the 3rd in 24hrs.

There will be no posts meant to offend or distress any other member in a manner which is offensive or inflammatory. This includes "flaming", "trolling", baiting or instigating off topic arguments. Personal insults, attacks, derogatory comments and bullying are not allowed. If you disagree with someone, stick to the argument i.e. subject of the thread. Discussion of topics is what the forum is all about. Off topic comments may be removed by moderators to keep a thread on topic and especially if the comments break or encourage breaking of the rules.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ha Ha, you really do have some neck on you you weirdo. I do hope that the administrators can 'revive' the post that you convienietly deleted. You really have absolutely no defence. Wow!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jtray2006 said:


> Ha Ha, you really do have some neck on you you weirdo. I do hope that the administrators can 'revive' the post that you convienietly deleted. You really have absolutely no defence. Wow!


personal attack 4
post reported. There will be no posts meant to offend or distress any other member in a manner which is offensive or inflammatory. This includes "flaming", "trolling", baiting or instigating off topic arguments. Personal insults, attacks, derogatory comments and bullying are not allowed. If you disagree with someone, stick to the argument i.e. subject of the thread. Discussion of topics is what the forum is all about. Off topic comments may be removed by moderators to keep a thread on topic and especially if the comments break or encourage breaking of the rules.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ha Ha, you really do have some neck on you. You conveniently delete all evidence 2 days after posting. You really are a pathetic creature I hope the administrators can revive your 'weird' post. you really do need help.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jtray2006 said:


> I was very disappointed at the way Mr Toshiba was allowed to Edit his as normal weird abusive kinky accusations, and this has not been the first time. His post was edited by him yesterday afternoon at 3.25pm, two days after his original posting. What a cowardice cover up. I've been around for a long long time and I would expect this sort of behaviour to be regulated, which it wasn't. He really does not do your website any good whatsoever. It certainly looks like "The Boys Brigade" again. I expected more from the Audi site, how silly of me.
> 
> The really disturbing thing is that you obliterated my posts but not his, is this moderating? You have obviously sided with this pervert who seems to have a problem with women. I'm really really disappointed, I expected more from this site!


Hi, I know I spend alot of time on here but I can't read every post, especially if it has been edited.
I don't know if or who obliterated your post it wasn't me.
Key board warriors are not worth worrying about & it just encourages them, & retaliation just defeats the reporting. 
Hoggy.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi Hoggy, I appreciate what you are saying but this guy is a very devisive piece of work. Why else would you edit a post from 2 days previous. I was hoping you would be able to resserect the original disgraceful post. Having trawled the website, I think deep down you know what you are dealing with. It says it all when you realise how obnoxious your post is, so have to delete it. Sadly every website has one.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

All can see just the type of person you are from your comments which are all in breach of the rules, 
Personal attack 6 now in 24hours.

*There will be no posts meant to offend or distress any other member in a manner which is offensive or inflammatory. This includes "flaming", "trolling", baiting or instigating off topic arguments. Personal insults, attacks, derogatory comments and bullying are not allowed. If you disagree with someone, stick to the argument i.e. subject of the thread. Discussion of topics is what the forum is all about. Off topic comments may be removed by moderators to keep a thread on topic and especially if the comments break or encourage breaking of the rules. 
*


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jtray2006 said:


> Hi Hoggy, I appreciate what you are saying but this guy is a very devisive piece of work. Why else would you edit a post from 2 days previous. I was hoping you would be able to resserect the original disgraceful post. Having trawled the website, I think deep down you know what you are dealing with. It says it all when you realise how obnoxious your post is, so have to delete it. Sadly every website has one.


Lesson for future reference. Quote the offending post in a follow post of your own and then it can't be removed from sight.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lets be real clear, only one person is posting personal attacks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jtray2006 said:


> Hi Hoggy, I appreciate what you are saying but this guy is a very devisive piece of work. Why else would you edit a post from 2 days previous. I was hoping you would be able to resserect the original disgraceful post. Having trawled the website, I think deep down you know what you are dealing with. It says it all when you realise how obnoxious your post is, so have to delete it. Sadly every website has one.


Hi, I never saw the original post & sorry but edited posts can't be recovered & you now have reported each other.
If anyone reports a post, please don't retaliate as it makes you as bad as one another.
I will leave the reports & posts in place for Admin & other Mods to see for now.
Hoggy.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

You tell em Kev.


----------

